# Defacto visa 390 success stories from NZ



## PleaseAU (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi there,

Am waiting to get a case officer and after seven months with no word am feeling a bit desperate. 

Would love to hear some success stories from anyone who applied for a defacto visa from nz. 

Key things I'd love to know is how long it took after applying to be assigned a case officer and then how long it took to get the visa after that?

Thanks would love some hope from out there! 

Cheers.


----------



## PleaseAU (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi KiwiAz,

Was that getting your wife to NZ or to Australia? We're waiting to hear from the NZ processing centre whether he can go to AU. 

Do you mind me enquiring about whether you're partner was from a high risk country or not?

Thanks very much!


----------

